# More Pros Than Ever Can Now Benefit From the Newly Expanded Canon CarePAK Program



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 31, 2018)

```
<em>Providing Accidental Damage Protection, CarePAK Plans Now Offer Coverage for Cinema, Video and Professional Printer Equipment</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., May 30, 2018</strong> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the expansion of its CarePAK PRO and CarePAK PLUS service and support offerings for imaging professionals. The current CarePAK PRO program, which now includes accidental damage protection, has been restructured to meet the needs of the professional cinema, house of worship, and in-house corporate video production industries, among other professional video markets, and now covers Cinema EOS Cameras, Cinema Lenses, and Professional Camcorders. Additionally, the popular CarePAK PLUS plan, which currently includes professional SLR camera systems among other consumer products, has been expanded to cover Canon imagePROGRAF PRO-1000, PIXMA PRO-100, and PIXMA PRO-10 professional inkjet printers.</p>
<p>“Providing yet another solution to our customers, the CarePAK program expansion allows us to extend our services to more of Canon’s professional customers, implementing a worry-free ownership experience to help visual story-tellers focus and bring forth their creative visions,” said Kazuto Ogawa, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>With CarePAK, customers can feel confident that their investment is covered by Canon’s world-class service and support. In addition to accidental damage protection from drops, spills, power surges, and other unforeseen events, CarePAK PLUS and CarePAK PRO provide normal wear and tear coverage for hardware and include Image Recovery*, designed to retrieve lost or corrupted images or videos from cameras, camcorders and printers with a memory card slot (only for use with a removable memory card).</p>
<p><strong>Additional CarePAK benefits include:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Priority service for fast, reliable repairs and minimal downtime</li>
<li>Service and support direct from Canon using only genuine Canon parts</li>
<li>$0 deductible for any repair or replacement</li>
<li>Free shipping to and from Canon for all service and repairs</li>
<li>Dedicated phone and email support at 1-833-CAREPAK (1-833-227-3725) and [email protected] or [email protected]</li>
<li>Ability to transfer the plans during the coverage period to a new owner</li>
</ul>
<p>Under a CarePAK plan, a damaged product will be repaired to good working condition or replaced with the same or an equivalent product, a feature that is unique to Canon and currently not available from other providers. CarePAK PRO and CarePAK PLUS will be available for Canon Cinema Cameras, Cinema Lenses, Professional Camcorders, and Professional Inkjet Printers beginning June 1 and can be purchased at the time of product purchase, or for up to 90 days thereafter.</p>
<p>For more information, please visit <a href="http://usa.canon.com/carepak">usa.canon.com/carepak</a>. For those in attendance at this year’s Cine Gear Expo, stop by the Canon booth (number 12) to learn more about Canon’s service and support offerings, including  CarePAK PRO.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2018)

It came with my 5D MK IV, but I never used it. It expires soon.


----------

